# Kaufberatung GRAND CANYON WMN AL SLX 9.0 PRO



## Dinisaurier (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

auf der Suche nach einem einsteigerfreundlichen Hardtail der Preisklasse +/- 1600€ bin ich auf das *GRAND CANYON WMN AL SLX 9.0 PRO* gestoßen und würde gerne von euren Meinungen und Erfahrungen profitieren.

Ich bin blutige Anfängerin (bzw. werde es sein) und möchte mich mit dem Bike an Trails rantasten, lernen mit einem MTB umzugehen und die ein oder andere Tour fahren. Es soll mir aber auch ein treuer Begleiter sein und mich weiterhin unterstützen, falls ich erfahrener werde, schwierigere Trails fahren möchte, etc. Wäre das dafür gut geeignet oder liege ich komplett daneben (soviel Masse an Infos erschlägt mich zurzeit leider noch)? Außerdem stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ein Wmn Rad eurer Meinung nach Vorteile bietet. Wären die etwas günstigeren Varianten wie das Canyon Grand Canyon (WMN) AL SLX 8.0 auch für meine Zwecke geeignet? Gerne nehme ich auch andere Vorschläge entgegen 

Zwecks Testfahren, Rahmengröße, Beratung etc. würde ich direkt nach Koblenz fahren.

Lieben Dank für eure Unterstützung 

P.s. Falls es hier andere Anfängerinnen gibt, die mit mir ab Ende März/Anfang April das Hochsauerland unsicher machen wollen, gerne melden!


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

schön, dass Du dich fürs Mtbiken als neues Hobby entschieden hast....ich sag dir gleich, es hat Suchtpotenzial 
So, zu deinen Fragen: Durchaus bietet Canyon mit seinen Bikes ein wirklich gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und ich persönlich bin mit allem sehr zufrieden. WMN macht sicherlich Sinn, wenn du wesentlich kleiner und leichter als der Durchschnitt bist, da beispielsweise lt. Canyon das Fahrwerk (Federgabel, Dämpfer) sensibler angepasst werden kann. Sicherlich hast Du das dort auch in ihrer Philosophie gelesen....
Ok, wenn du unbedingt zu einem Hardtail tendierst, würde ich dir doch eher zum https://www.canyon.com/de-pt/mtb/grand-canyon/grand-canyon-wmn-al-slx-9-0-trail.html raten. Das ist zwar 300,- teurer als das von dir auserwählte Hardtail, aber damit hast du wirklich ein solides und vernünftig ausgestattetes Bike mit dem du lange Freude haben wirst.
Warum ich das so sagen kann? Ich fahr es selbst seit fast 1 Jahr und bin rundum zufrieden. Trails fahren macht irre viel Spaß, die breiten Reifen vermitteln Sicherheit und Spurtreue und selbst größere/ höhere Absätze sind problemlos zu fahren.
Zu meinem Allmountainfully eine nette Abwechslung 
Natürlich könntest du für den Preis, was das Grand Canyon WMN AL SLX 9.0 Trail kostet, ein Fully bekommen.

Zum Beispiel:
https://www.canyon.com/de-pt/mtb/spectral/2019/spectral-wmn-al-5-0.html
oder
https://www.canyon.com/de-pt/mtb/neuron/2019/neuron-wmn-al-7-0.html

Mit einem Fully ist der Einsatzbereich natürlich breiter gefächert, wobei einige hier im Damen-Forum mit einem Hardtail durchaus schwierige Und anspruchsvolle Sachen fahren, bei deren Anblick ich schon Schweißperlen auf die Stirn bekomme.... Chapeau an dieser Stelle 

Also, jedes hat seine Berechtigung und sein Spaßfaktor. Alleine Du musst das für dich klären, ob du mit einem vernünftigen Hardtail beginnen und später mal zum Fully (Tourenfully mit 120mm oder Allmountain mit ab 140mm Federweg) übergehen möchtest oder ob du gleich mit einem Fully beginnst, mit dem du vielleicht mehr Traktion und Kontrolle auf dem Trail hast.
Wie gesagt, da ist jede/r sicherlich anderer Meinung, letztendlich musst Du es für dich entscheiden, auf welchem Bike Du dich wohler und sicherer fühlst. Wenn Du eh nach Koblenz zu Canyon fährst, dann probier doch mal beides aus, sowohl Hardtail als auch Fully. Jedoch haben die leider keine "Teststrecke", sondern nur einen Parkplatz zum mal ne Runde drehen..... zumindest hab ich das so noch in Erinnerung.

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren, Probe fahren und hoffe, dass du das für dich passende Bike finden wirst. Vielleicht konnte ich dir ein wenig helfen, auch wenn es nur meine Erfahrungen sind. Andere denken darüber vielleicht wieder ganz anders.
Zu viele Meinungen können dann, gerade als Anfänger, auch sehr verwirrend sein 
Manchmal hilft es mal in sich reinzuhören, was will ich überhaupt (auch langfristig gesehen) und das mal aufschreiben... Hardtail vs. Fully...

Ok, genug davon.... Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Hobby 

Gruß Silvermoon

PS: ich persönlich hatte damals - oh je lang lang ist's her - mit einem Hardtail angefangen. 80 mm Federgabel und Felgenbremse  ging auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinisaurier (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo @Silvermoon,

wow, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort! 

Ich habe vor einer Weile ein anderes Hardtail 45 min Probe gefahren und es kam mir vor wie 10 Minuten. Ich glaube, ich habe da den richtigen Sport für mich entdeckt!

Meine Gründe für ein Hardtail:
- Ich möchte das Bike so weit wie möglich selbst warten/reparieren und je mehr Komponenten, desto komplizierter (gerade als Einsteiger)
- Ein Hardtail lässt weniger Fehler zu, was ich persönlich fürs Lernen effektiver finde
- Es wird sehr lange dauern, bis ich ein Fully überhaupt voll ausfahren kann

Das Trail habe ich mir auch angeschaut. Allerdings muss ich irgendwo meine preisliche Grenze setzen und noch reichen meine Ersparnisse nicht mal für das Pro. Das Trail würde bedeuten 1-2 Monate länger zu sparen. Ich bin zurzeit für ein halbes Jahr im schönen Hochsauerland und 2 Monate später anzufangen würde für mich bedeuten, wertvolle Zeit verstreichen zu lassen. Sobald ich wieder in der Heimat bin, muss ich mich erstmal ins Auto setzen, um in so einer tollen Natur fahren zu können. Tendenziell würde ich mich also eher auf ein günstigeres Rad fokussieren wollen, als ein teureres. Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mich auch da mal drauf setzen. Grundsätzlich habe ich das aber so verstanden, dass ich das Pro auch mit den Trail-Komponenten umrüsten kann, wenn ich merke, dass mir etwas fehlt (oder sehe ich das falsch?). Ich denke, dass ich eine Weile brauchen werde, bis ich überhaupt Unterschiede merke, die dir wahrscheinlich direkt auffallen. Irgendwie wäre es auch langweilig, direkt mit dem "besten" Rad anzufangen. Momentan düse (okay eher krieche) ich mit meinem alten Klapperrad über die Berge hier, sodass quasi jedes neue Rad eine Bereicherung wäre 

Liebe Grüße
Dinisaurier


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Februar 2019)

Dinisaurier schrieb:


> Meine Gründe für ein Hardtail:
> - Ich möchte das Bike so weit wie möglich selbst warten/reparieren und je mehr Komponenten, desto komplizierter (gerade als Einsteiger)
> - Ein Hardtail lässt weniger Fehler zu, was ich persönlich fürs Lernen effektiver finde
> - Es wird sehr lange dauern, bis ich ein Fully überhaupt voll ausfahren kann



 sehr gute und vernünftige Einstellung!
Dann bist du auf dem besten Weg, das was Du möchtest, auch vernünftig umzusetzen....

Klar kannst Du das Pro modifizieren, wobei das ja auch eine prima Ausstattung hat, welche absolut top ist. Das macht Canyon schon gut: ein top Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Verkehrt machst Du beim Kauf des Pro's nicht 

Kleiner Tipp: Griffigere Reifen draufziehen. 
Der Rocket Ron ist bei trockenen Bodenverhältnissen wirklich gut, aber wenn's nass wird nicht gerade mehr der griffigste Reifen. Da würde ich einen anderen nehmen,  z.B. den Nobby Nic 

Ansonsten alles Gute und ich hoffe, Du kannst dir deinen Traum schnellstmöglich erfüllen...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mit einem Grand Canyon 8.0 angefangen, ohne große Pläne und als nicht ganz billigen, aber auch nicht ganz teuren Einstieg. Ohne konkrete Vorstellungen und so weiter hatte ich ein Jahr sehr große Freude daran und auch immer noch, aber ich bin froh, dass ich für die frickligen Sachen jetzt ein Bike habe, was auf Abfahrt gebürstet ist.
Dem Canyon werde ich bis auf weiteres treu bleiben, weil es super für leichtere Touren ist, von denen es hier einige im Umland gibt, aber wie gesagt, wenn du jetzt schon konkret an schwierigere Trails denkst, dann solltest du dich darauf gefasst machen, dass dann recht schnell ein zweites Mtb im Stall steht.  
Probier auf jeden Fall auch andere mögliche Bikes wie das Spectral, das wäre meins geworden, wäre ich nicht von diversen Ladies hier angefixt worden bezüglich Allmountain-Hardtail.
Ganz wichtig: Ich hätte mich totgeärgert, hätte ich die Trailversion mit Variostütze gekauft, bei meiner Schrittlänge bekomme ich nämlich eine Stütze mit 150mm Hub unter, Canyon verbaut aber ab Werk bei S und XS nur 125mm.


----------



## Dinisaurier (19. Februar 2019)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> sehr gute und vernünftige Einstellung!
> Kleiner Tipp: Griffigere Reifen draufziehen.
> Der Rocket Ron ist bei trockenen Bodenverhältnissen wirklich gut, aber wenn's nass wird nicht gerade mehr der griffigste Reifen. Da würde ich einen anderen nehmen,  z.B. den Nobby Nic



Es wird ja nun erstmal wieder häufiger sonnig. Wenn ich dann zur Herbstzeit das erste Mal wegrutsche, werde ich mich an deinen Rat erinnern! Danke dir, auch für deine lieben Worte  

@linfer 
Danke für deinen Input! Also ich möchte schon erstmal ruhig anfangen und langsam mein Wissen und Können aufbauen. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass ich mit einem Hardtail erstmal gut beraten bin - auch aus den schon genannten Gründen. Wenn ich 1-2 Jahre in dem Sport drin bin, kann sich ja noch alles ändern! Aber ich nehme deinen Rat an und setze mich auch mal auf ein Fully, wenn ich schon dort bin. Gut, dass du das mit der Stütze erwähnst, meine Schrittlänge dürfte auch eher im oberen Bereich anzusiedeln sein.

Ich bin wirklich begeistert, wie lieb ihr Mädls hier seid


----------



## Dinisaurier (19. Februar 2019)

ups, doppelt gepostet


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Februar 2019)

Das Grand Canyon kann echt viel und man kommt damit schon sehr weit. Ergänzen geht ja immer noch, wenn dich die Sucht packt.  Aber schonmal gut, dass du vor Ort testen willst, selbst wenn man da nur über den Parkplatz gondeln kann. Ist aber trotzdem ganz hilfreich bezüglich grundsätzlichem Fahrgefühl, etc.


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Februar 2019)

@Dinisaurier

Wenn dein Budget eher knirsch ist, vielleicht wäre dann ein junges gebrauchtes Canyon auch eine Option.
Guck doch mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen (da gibt es einige) oder hier im Bikemarkt....


....dann wäre evtl. auch ein Neuron für wenig Geld zu haben... (hab bei ebay Kleinanzeigen mal spaßeshalber gestöbert...)


----------



## Dinisaurier (20. Februar 2019)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @Dinisaurier
> 
> Wenn dein Budget eher knirsch ist, vielleicht wäre dann ein junges gebrauchtes Canyon auch eine Option.
> Guck doch mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen (da gibt es einige) oder hier im Bikemarkt....
> ...



Darüber habe ich zwar auch schon nachgedacht, aber das Problem, was sich für mich ergibt: Ich kann überhaupt nicht einschätzen, ob ein Preis gerechtfertigt ist, ohne ein Bike mal gefahren zu haben, die Komponenten zu kennen, zu wissen, was sich wie abnutzt, etc. Ich fühle mich mit einem Neukauf also deutlich wohler. Ich hoffe aber, dass eines der Wunschräder (Trail oder Pro) ins Outlet rutscht.


----------

